# Playoff Series Thread: SA vs. Phoenix



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

For you Matrix lovers: "Inevitability."




This matchup was bound to happen sooner or later, and although I wish we could have had a couple of more days in between games, I'm glad that we can just get this thing started. I'm pumped for this series. Phoenix has played awesome ball all season long, and they are sort of the Anti-Spurs in the way they play. These are the two best teams in the Western Conference, and possibly even the best two teams in the league. It doesn't get any more climatic than this. (Well, meeting in the NBA Finals would be more climatic but not possible). Let's get your thoughts on the matchup and your predicted outcome.




First and foremost, let me address the regular season matchup. I'm not going to take the regular season matchup too much into account as far as the win/loss, but I will take into account how we played against them and vice versa. Amare absolutely killed us in three games averaging nearly 40 PPG over 3 games, but that's misleading. Basically, Amare got his points, but we did a great job on defending everyone else. They pick-and-rolled us to death, and I expect the same thing. I'm sure that Amare is going to average 30+ against us again, but the key is to not let Phoenix spread their scoring around. If Amare scores 35, fine, we just got to make sure Marion, Nash, Richardson, Johnson, and Jackson don't all have good nights for us. Offensively, Phoenix is extremely athletic and will take advantage of our TO's, but it's no secret that they aren't strong in the interior defensively. Just like Phoenix will pick-and-roll us to death, we have to attack the basket and get points in the paint. 


Tony Parker is the key player in this series, and that's just not from the Spurs point-of-view. He's got to attack the basket and keep Nash in front of him as well as possible. He's fully capable of it, but it's going to be tough to defend Nash hard and produce offensively at the same time. I think it's simple: As Parker goes, the Spurs will go. That's a lot of pressure on the guy, but I think it's true. 




Thoughts? I wish I knew the status on Duncan, but I'm going to approach this like he's healthy. I think this we'll win in 7 games. I can see Phoenix going up 2-1 or 3-2 in this series, but I think we'll make the adjustments and step up the game. I can see a slow start for us, not just in Game 1 but through 2-3 games, but I think once we get settled we'll be alright. 



Thoughts?


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

They play wide open offence just clog them up and try and make it low scoring matches.

No point trying to run them off there feet they are very athletic.

Would be good to get them in 5 or 6 games.


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

And we have to stop ****ing throwing the ball away.

Man we ****ed up vs Seattle with our TO


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

in the regulare season the spurs were 2-1 against the suns. we play well against them in there style and in ours. transition d is key in this series. i dont no if duncan will play in the first gm or even the series im real worried about him. if duncan is healthy im pridicting

Gm1

Spurs 112
Suns 106

Gm2

Suns 123
Spurs 118

Gm3
Spurs 100
Suns 93

Gm 4
Spurs 98
Suns 97

Gm5
Suns 120
Spurs 110

Gm6 
Spurs 115
Suns 112

keys to the series 

I pridict the spurs in 6. the key match up will be a big one. Tony parker vs steve Nash. seems who is quicker and who can stay in front of there man the best will help there team. the key player is duncan, weather is health is bad good or great might deciede the series. i think this will be a fun series to watch and could go both ways, i could see the spurs winning the first won from the suns being a little tired and winning the 2nd won from determanation. then going to sa being up 2-0 for a possible sweep. thought i dont think this will happen i wouldnt be shocked


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

also remember in 03, dallas won the first gm at sbc so that didnt factor out much.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

I agree with Koko concerning Parker . He needs to step up his game in this series , and I am convinced he can do it well against Steve Nash . He had some of his best games against Nash . Nash is currently playing at an incredible level , but it is not a secret that he is an average defender , and Parker has to take advantage of this to attack the rim . Another player that needs to be closely defended is obviously Amare Stoudemire . I tend to think that Rasho would probably be the best suited Spurs to do so . I'm looking forward to seeing him play more in this series than againt Seatle .


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Parker is the key to the series, as much as it pains me to say that because he is the guy I have the least confidence in of the big three. He needs to attack Nash like Terry did. Terry absolutely lit up Nash at times, but their defense couldn't stop Nash either. Parker is a better scorer than Terry, and has a defense behind him that can give Nash trouble. 

We need Parker and Ginobili attacking the hoop at all times. We need Duncan to have a good offensive series, but a better defensive series. Defense defense defense. It would also be nice for Brent Barry to have some sort of coming out party, but I'll mark that as unrealistic until it happens. Everybody needs to fill their roles like they normally do, that goes for Nazr, Horry, Barry, Beno, Bowen.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Game 1 is going to be very interesting. Joe Johnson isn't expected to play, and I haven't heard much about Duncan's ankle besides that he was walking on it better yesterday. We're pretty beat up from the Sonics series, but Phoenix is playing on one-day's rest, so maybe the two will even out. 


I think the Spurs will win the series, but I don't see them winning Game 1.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Phoenix gets swept.... my prediction...  

I still hate Horry. :curse:


----------



## SpursFan16 (Mar 29, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Phoenix gets swept.... my prediction...
> 
> I still hate Horry. :curse:



wtf?


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

I am refering to the 125-124 double overtime Clippers vs Spurs game where Horry hit a three and then blocked Mikki Moore. I still hope the Spurs win the Series... probably in 4-5 games if Duncan is healthy, if Duncan goes down then Phoenix might have a slight chance.


----------



## texan (Jul 10, 2003)

I predict we win in 7. This is gonna be a tough series, so get strapped in for the ride guys. This oughta be an exciting series as well.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

I predict the Spurs in 6 ... I think they will win one in Phoenix & 3 in SA


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs take a 1-0 lead


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> It would also be nice for Brent Barry to have some sort of coming out party, but I'll mark that as unrealistic until it happens.


BOUT TIME!


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Sir Patchwork said:


> BOUT TIME!





:laugh:



I'll give you props for that, because I didn't even think it was worth mentioning that Brent Barry needs to step up. Maybe playing against his old team (Seattle) was hard on him or something? Who knows, but as long as he's stretching out that defense he's valuable.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Sir Patchwork said:


> BOUT TIME!


he was great


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

> Phoenix Suns guard Joe Johnson will not play in Game 2 of the Western Conference finals on Tuesday night but is expected to practice on Thursday and might be ready for Game 3.


Link: Yahoo! Sports 

This is a great oppurtunity for the Spurs to go up 2-0 before they come back home.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> Link: Yahoo! Sports
> 
> This is a great oppurtunity for the Spurs to go up 2-0 before they come back home.







Yeah, we're not going to celebrate that Johnson isn't going to play, but we do have to take advantage of this. If we lose Game 2, I'm not going to be satisfied with the "We only wanted to get 1 out of 2" statement that you hear so often. If Phoenix is so "fatigued" like Nash is suggesting plus Johnson isn't playing again, we need to get 2 wins right here and now. Phoenix isn't fatigue though. We've played a game more than them in the playoffs, and we had one more day in between games than they did. Is that enough of a difference to change the outcome of the game? Doubt it. Sorry I went rambling on, but it bothers me when "fatigue" is used as an excuse, because it's not like the Spurs have been sitting back for 2 weeks waiting to play somebody.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

What are your thoughts on the series now guys? Sweep? I don't think it's going to be a sweep unless Phoenix completely folds. Phoenix will have Joe Johnson back for the rest of the series, which is a big help for them, but they still would need much better play out of Shawn Marion and much better play in the 4th quarter. 



The series isn't over, but this does mean Phoenix has to play 2-3 notches better than what they have before. They have to reach a new peak, unless we fold at home for some reason. I feel confident that we are a better team than Phoenix even before coming into this series, but the last thing that needs to happen is that we get comfortable and lose the intensity and aggression that won the first two games.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

spurs take a 2-0 lead
as i said in my pridiction for this series i think its going 6 gms in our favor but i also said i wouldnt be surprised if it were a sweep so basicaly its going to be a sweep or 6 gms. i am enjoying this series, it gives you alot more respect for a rebound or a block on deffesne, these guys are scoring machines, its just we played better d in the 4th and thats probaly lead for our 2 wins. we have to take care of home


----------



## Guth (Feb 23, 2005)

(The Ghost of Guth Returns)


Hey guys...I just got to a computer for long enough to stop in here and say hi...at this camp, I am getting to watch enough of the games to know what is going on but not to be satisfied, and I am absolutely dying missing all of this...oh well, it is better that we are winning...



OK so, my thoughts...well, first of all....WOW... I know you guys probably already knew this, but if you didn't realize it, WE JUST WON THE FIRST TWO GAMES IN PHOENIX!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!...that is not supposed to be happening...I mean, I thought we were better than they were, but not like this...I must say, though, that they could just as easily win the 2 games at the SBC, but we are in the drivers seat my friends...this is unbelievable to me...


One big point I have taken from the first two games...I have really loved the way that we have been able to beat them at their game in the first two...I don't know about you guys, but it makes me so happy that, unlike the old Spurs teams, we can win games scoring over 115 points...it just makes our team even more dominant than we already were...



OK, so I know none of you fell out of your chairs with any of those points that I made, but I just wanted to let you know that I am still alive, and that I would not be missing this playoff run for the world...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Guth said:


> (The Ghost of Guth Returns)
> 
> 
> Hey guys...I just got to a computer for long enough to stop in here and say hi...at this camp, I am getting to watch enough of the games to know what is going on but not to be satisfied, and I am absolutely dying missing all of this...oh well, it is better that we are winning...
> ...





Awesome of you to drop by! Hope you keep in touch with us. But yeah, everything you said is right. We all knew we had the kind of talent to score that many points, but I personally wasn't expecting us to drop that many points in both games.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Free Arsenal said:


> Phoenix gets swept.... my prediction...
> 
> I still hate Horry. :curse:



I can't believe I might just be right.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Free Arsenal said:


> I can't believe I might just be right.






Damn, I didn't even notice that. You're not completely right yet, but you're a helluva lot closer than I am.


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Turns out I was wrong. :curse:


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Turns out I was wrong. :curse:


yep.
to bad know this series can look totaly diffrent. suns win the nxt at there court then steal one in sa then gm 7. 
spurs 3-1 Suns


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

That was a courtesy game ... San Antonio felt bad for the Suns & let them have one, time for SA to win the next one at Phoenix


----------



## Sir Patchwork (Jan 12, 2005)

Man, Spurs need to put their foot down and win in game 5 and finish it. A game 6 would be too close to a game 7, and a game 7 shouldn't be anywhere in reach of a series that was 3-0. Duncan said it, a win for the Suns flips the confidence of both teams, and the Suns are a dangerous team that feeds off momentum. Too bad Duncan couldn't hit his ****ing free throws.


----------



## Kirk20 (Dec 13, 2004)

Sir Patchwork said:


> Man, Spurs need to put their foot down and win in game 5 and finish it. A game 6 would be too close to a game 7, and a game 7 shouldn't be anywhere in reach of a series that was 3-0. Duncan said it, a win for the Suns flips the confidence of both teams, and the Suns are a dangerous team that feeds off momentum. Too bad Duncan couldn't hit his ****ing free throws.


Agreed. :clown:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

Popovich said that Game 4 was a must win game, and I think it goes unsaid as to why that is. This series could easily go 6 games now, and if Phoenix manages to win Game 5 and 6, we're in trouble. 


We'll see if Phoenix will play at that high of a level again. I think a lot of out was desperation, but now they are in Phoenix with revenge on their minds. Damn.


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Popovich said that Game 4 was a must win game, and I think it goes unsaid as to why that is. This series could easily go 6 games now, and if Phoenix manages to win Game 5 and 6, we're in trouble.
> 
> 
> We'll see if Phoenix will play at that high of a level again. I think a lot of out was desperation, but now they are in Phoenix with revenge on their minds. Damn.


yes very true but we must remember we won 3 straight and won 2 of them in phnx, we are the better team, we will come out strong we will do it for 48 min. we will show our great team and beat the suns this gm i guarentee it. also they played with alot of desperation energy dont know if they can play it like that again, i think we will also play a little bit desperate tomrow


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Popovich said that Game 4 was a must win game, and I think it goes unsaid as to why that is. This series could easily go 6 games now, and if Phoenix manages to win Game 5 and 6, we're in trouble.
> 
> 
> We'll see if Phoenix will play at that high of a level again. I think a lot of out was desperation, but now they are in Phoenix with revenge on their minds. Damn.


True, Koko, but what situation would you rather be in: 1) Having to win 3 straight games or 2) Having to win 1 out of 3 games?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

would yall rather try to close out on the road or at home. usally its home but we are pretty focused and history of the 03 season supports that. we also beat the sonics with the building going nuts to win the series in 6


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

ezealen said:


> True, Koko, but what situation would you rather be in: 1) Having to win 3 straight games or 2) Having to win 1 out of 3 games?





Yeah, I know we realistically are still in a much better position than they are, but I'm just being pessimistic. I don't want to be a fan for a team with one of the biggest post season collapses in the history of sports.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> would yall rather try to close out on the road or at home. usally its home but we are pretty focused and history of the 03 season supports that. we also beat the sonics with the building going nuts to win the series in 6


It doesn't really matter to me, aslong as it gets done. Although, I think this series will end at home.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> Yeah, I know we realistically are still in a much better position than they are, *but I'm just being pessimistic*. I don't want to be a fan for a team with one of the biggest post season collapses in the history of sports.


I guess I should be use to that by now, huh?


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> I guess I should be use to that by now, huh?


ya koko and i could be total opposite at some times
me being optomistic
koko being pestimistic
but thats what makes these boards intresting


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

TheRoc5 said:


> ya koko and i could be total opposite at some times
> me being optomistic
> koko being pestimistic
> but thats what makes these boards intresting


Ya'll need to be more like ez. He's neither pessimistic or optomistic. He's just rite :biggrin:


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

It's not really being pessimistic, it's just being realistic. I'm confident that Phoenix is such a good team that they can will their way back into the series. That shouldn't happen, but it could easily happen.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> It's not really being pessimistic, it's just being realistic. I'm confident that Phoenix is such a good team that they can will their way back into the series. That shouldn't happen, but it could easily happen.


Phoenix is a great team, but good enough to do what's almost impossible? I don't think so


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> Phoenix is a great team, but good enough to do what's almost impossible? I don't think so



If thie same Suns team praticed and played great defense on even a level somewhat close to the Spurs, Detroit, or the like.. Than we could be talking about an amazing dynasty.. Not just team but Dynasty... The problem is they don't. Havent all year, havent throughout the playoffs. There offense is sick, if they even had some concept of team defense like they do team offense they could have a couple rings easy. 

I say if the team doesnt break up in a few years and they work on the defense issues you could see a team thats a threat in the west, but until then.. This series is over, the Spurs beat them with defense, and matched them with offense. One game is just one more game extra to drag out an agonizing death.

Tonight it's over. Just watch. If not tonight, the next night. But no way in hell is this going to game seven.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If thie same Suns team praticed and played great defense on even a level somewhat close to the Spurs, Detroit, or the like.. Than we could be talking about an amazing dynasty.. Not just team but Dynasty... The problem is they don't. Havent all year, havent throughout the playoffs. There offense is sick, if they even had some concept of team defense like they do team offense they could have a couple rings easy.
> 
> I say if the team doesnt break up in a few years and they work on the defense issues you could see a team thats a threat in the west, but until then.. This series is over, the Spurs beat them with defense, and matched them with offense. One game is just one more game extra to drag out an agonizing death.
> 
> Tonight it's over. Just watch. If not tonight, the next night. But no way in hell is this going to game seven.


ok, but why did you quote me? Are you trying to agree with me or what? Sorry for being so ignorant


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

ezealen said:


> ok, but why did you quote me? Are you trying to agree with me or what? Sorry for being so ignorant



I actually ment to quote Koko, but was wan't paying attention. My bad.

But yes, I am still agreeing with you. So I guess it still works.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> I actually ment to quote Koko, but was wan't paying attention. My bad.
> 
> But yes, I am still agreeing with you. So I guess it still works.


lol yeah it's cool. Aslong as I'm not confused anymore, I'm happy


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> If thie same Suns team praticed and played great defense on even a level somewhat close to the Spurs, Detroit, or the like.. Than we could be talking about an amazing dynasty.. Not just team but Dynasty... The problem is they don't. Havent all year, havent throughout the playoffs. There offense is sick, if they even had some concept of team defense like they do team offense they could have a couple rings easy.
> 
> I say if the team doesnt break up in a few years and they work on the defense issues you could see a team thats a threat in the west, but until then.. This series is over, the Spurs beat them with defense, and matched them with offense. One game is just one more game extra to drag out an agonizing death.
> 
> Tonight it's over. Just watch. If not tonight, the next night. But no way in hell is this going to game seven.


i dont think suns could have along dynasty. for one reason nash is gettig old. two suns dont have enough cap to get a good rebounder and a better bench.3 if the suns played spurs d they wouldnt be able to play at the same rate night in and night out on offense


----------



## TheRoc5 (Mar 1, 2005)

Spurs win it in 5 congrats


----------

